# DVD-Audio titles



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

Not sure how many if any listen to DVD-A source material. I have a few albums and really like the Blue Man Group titles offered in DVD-A. They just sound outstanding. I'm always looking for new material. Anyone have any recommendations of DVD-A offerings that I should check out? Or am I just a rare purist breed with no hope?  I wish I could play SACD but I can play any DVD, DTS format.


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

I only have a few but ive only actually listened to 2 of them. I really liked the boyz 2 men II dvd-a, it was put together really well imo


----------



## DECHman (Apr 22, 2011)

These are what I bought when you could still find them in stores.

Not all DVD Audio but still fun to listen to in 5.1 DD or DTS

David Bowie - Stage
Beatles - LOVE
Seal - Best of Seal
Sting - Sacred Love
Duran Duran - Astronaut (Dual Disc)
Barenaked Ladies - "Are Me" and "Maroon"
Ray Charles - Genius Loves Company
Blueman Group - The Complex
Shania Twain - Up!
The Crystal Method - Legion of Boom

I also have the ALPINE 5.1 Demo disc that has some nice tracks.

Time to find some more I think..


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

The Adele "Live at The Royal Albert Hall" is pretty damn impressive I have it if you'd like to "borrow it"? from me.


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks, I'm going to order some of those tonight. Jason, is that DVD or DVD audio?


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

I can rip DVD-A to regular cd if needed. Or 5-6 channel SACD's to 16/44 for regular CD players or 24/88 24/96 if needed on 
Cd or DVD


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

N.E.R.D.

Outkast

Usher

Carlos Santana


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

RNBRAD said:


> Thanks, I'm going to order some of those tonight. Jason, is that DVD or DVD audio?


Yeah, sorry, it's a DVD.


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

DAT said:


> I can rip DVD-A to regular cd if needed. Or 5-6 channel SACD's to 16/44 for regular CD players or 24/88 24/96 if needed on
> Cd or DVD


do you know of a way to rip dvd-a to m4a (acc lossless) and retain the surround?


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

emperorjj1 said:


> do you know of a way to rip dvd-a to m4a (acc lossless) and retain the surround?


my friend can... which disc?


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

now that i think about it the bad 25 michael jackson dvd would be at the top of my list.


----------



## LovesMusic (Mar 29, 2012)

Jeff Becks - Live at the iridium "tribute to les paul"
Jeff Beck - Live at Ronnie Scotts

Great stuff


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

anyone want a DVD-A rip to 16bit 44K ?


----------



## jporter (Apr 2, 2013)

The Graham Nash DVD-A disk is awesome.


----------

